# I got a few questions for my first post :D



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok i first looked through all the posts to see if i could find answers to my questions and failed. First i bought a 1994 sentra Se-R in like perfect condition. Very impressed for a 94. But anyway, it's christmas time and im lookin to buy me some goodies lol. I am curious to a few things that im sure many of you will know. First i have found some cheap 17's motegis that i would like to put on my car they are 17x7 im wondering if they will fit and if they will mess with my handling. If there will be any rubbing and so on. And if there is problems will 16's be ok? I have 14's now. Ok thats the main thing i need to kno bout that. Next is a few questions about the way my car is running. I have read a few threads that could be possible reasons y my car runs like it is but i rather tell you all what the symptoms are. K for starters i would start the car and go and all that but at times it feels as if the car hesitates like the clutch lets go? u feel a jolt forward when u start off in first. its not all the time but every now and then. im hoping that its not timing but ya. it seems like the clutch may be worn? it has 140k miles and probaly a stock clutch. also i did a minor tune up a lil bit ago. i replaced plugs, cap, and rotor. i was unable to do the wires (they look pretty new) but i found lots of oil on plug number 3. i was told that it was caused by a bad valve cover gasket which i changed (and surprisingly there was NO burn marks of oil inside the head it looked brand new for having 140k miles) but i have yet to check to see if it is still gettin oil on the plugs i plan on checking when i change wires tho. But i was curious if there is any other reasons oil would be gettin on the plugs? There is no smoke out the exhaust like bad piston rings or anything. Also im wondering what all could cause the hesitation. I plan on upgrading to stage 1 clutch cuz even if its not the clutch it sux at grabing in general its very weak. Also i forgot to mention that i have a exhaust leek in 2 places before the cat. I plan on also cleaning that valve that someone mentioned before. It sux tho for the 2.0 i heard lol. But thanks for all the help and ill try to help all others when i see a post i kno something about lol thanks alot


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

cam upgrade, theres some dispute and confusion over this but im pretty sure it was the 94 model that had a lesser cam installed for emissions reasons


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes it was 94 that they had to deal with shitty emissions . But from what i read on lots of sites is that they increased the torque? or something that made it just as fast. But is it just the cam they changed or is the head also ported deferently? And is that what is causing the hesitation? Or are u just tellin me something that would be a good thing to do? Im just a lil confused lol but Thanks for the info


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i didn't read the whole post but i wanted to say something. whenever a car company looses power for emmisions purposes, they alwasy gain it back by doing something else to the engine.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

so changin the cam would give yet more power, well at top end atleast and i was suggesting that it would be a good mod just to do , everyone thats done it seems to like it


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

Thats true but from what i have read i dont know if when they did the 200sx se-r if its heavier or for what ever reason. They said they had to add more emissions and was unable to keep the car under 16 seconds qt. But besides all that  i am really needing to know if those rims will fit on my car. The 17x7 with out problems im wantin to get the rims tonight if possible.  Thanks for the info


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

17s eh, more rotational mass good for u which btw means slower take off, i hope u put a brake upgrade on so u will be able to stop correctly


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

if i knew about the rubbing i would help ya, looks like every one else justst wants to comment......... (hehehe, i gues i just did that too)


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

No i didnt think of a bigger break kit . lol but thats ok im not gonna be able to put them 17's on i believe the highest i can go is 16's (the good thing i guess is the tires wont cost so much?) but ya all is well i will wait till i come across a good deal for 16's i was not gonna put them on till spring time anyway so i have a long time to look around . So now if any one can tell me about the way my car runs that would be great lol. Im thinkin of buying a clutch but im wondering if its a NEED at this time. I kinda worry about changing it my self. I have never did it. And im am unaware of maybe losing clutch pressure and unable to figure a way to get it back with out breakin more things lol. But ya thanks for every ones info


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

get a manual and do some research already, my theory is u cant put it together unless u take it apart and see how it works so use the manual to help take it apart and if your at all mechanically inclind the assembely process will move right along


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

IMHO, 16's are the best size visually for the B13 but you've got to put some very low profile rubber on if you don't want to screw up your speedometer. 15's are said to be the best size for performance, so 16" would be a good compromise. There's lots of guys running 17's but I'm not sure what offset they needed to use and if they had to use spacers to keep the wheels off the lower spring perches. When you say you have oil on your plugs, do you mean on the ceramic side where the the wires connect? If so then yeah, that's just your VC gasket leaking. If you've got a plug that is fouling due to oil then you've possibly got bigger problem. As for your hesitation, is it around the 2000-2500 rpm area? If so, this is a common problem and many of us have it and haven't found a solution. Read this link for some possibilities. In fact, read the everything you can about the B13 there and at Sentra.net as well. http://www.se-r.net/car_info/proble...bb2846f32400cdba185d613f#Surge and hesitation Af for your exhaust leak, you might just want to buy a nice header and install it. I'd recommend the OBX/Stone Racing/SS Autochrome header. It's stainless steel, cheap and will give you some power.


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

Do the 15in B14 SE-R wheel. you can get away with 16 just have spacers put on the rear wheels where they will clear the struts. :thumbup:


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

Well thanks for everyones info on all that stuff  And i didnt think to post the hesistation things but ya it starts at 2krpm and goes through like 4k rpm just dependning on when it starts. It acts like im barley pushin in the clutch just enough to let go and then grabbin again (like the clutch is slipping) I never had that happen on anyother car so im not really sure whats causin it. But ya  the thing with oil gettin on the plug its fouling it out i believe cuz it was the bottom part that was covered in oil. So now my question is what can cause that my dad said a crack head or i need a head gasket (o god plz no) But is it possible that the vc gasket was leakin so bad that maybe oil leaked down into the bottom part  just hopin for other options lol. But thanks for the info ill probaly just go with 15's :>


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

It's the oil seals around the spark plugs that's the problem. The part# from nissan is 13271-2J201. That's all the ones that go around the plugs and the center bolt.


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

ok then i fixed it yay. Cuz the vc kit came with everything even the center bolt gasket  so thats good.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea just clean it up real good and keep a eye on it


----------

